# do i need to exit if i already have an employment visa?



## annabelle316 (Jun 24, 2012)

hi,i recently transferred from one company to another,last week my new company already released my employment visa which will expire on august,i was just wondering do i still need to exit dubai if they already have an employment visa for me before I can start to work for them? and what is usually the next step since they already took my passport for ammendment?does that mean I can start to work for them soon?hoping to hear a response soon,thank you


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You don't need to exit if your new company pays for this privilege. The cost is something like 500 AED. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## annabelle316 (Jun 24, 2012)

thank you for the reply,what about the amendment thing about my passport,do you have any idea how long it will take coz the PRO just told me that they will keep me posted after i submitted it to them.


----------

